# i'm back!!!



## fly boy (Aug 5, 2009)

hey guys i finally made it to my computer so hi and i'm sorry i forgot the AMTRAC pics i got so distraced i forgot them. whatever so i am back and i don't know what to say now oh yea and i forgot who but thanks for the shovel in the head thing


godspeed


----------



## Maglar (Aug 5, 2009)

"A day that will live in infamy."


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome back....


BTW, I see you're still aren't using punctuation...Where's Matt and the shovel clip?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2009)

Always time for a good shovelling! 

Welcome back mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome back flyboy


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2009)

Matt, hows your golf swing? 

Welcome back, flyboy!!


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 5, 2009)

Matt hasn't posted yet so I'll post the shovel clip...


"hey guys i finally made it to my computer so hi and i'm sorry i forgot the AMTRAC pics i got so distraced i forgot them. whatever so i am back and i don't know what to say now oh yea and i forgot who but thanks for the shovel in the head thing"


.


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome back. Now, wheres that shovel. Ah, there it is, right above me.


----------



## A4K (Aug 5, 2009)

What do you call a man with a shovel in his head? "Doug" 
Without? "Douglas"...

Welcome back Flyboy!


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome back young man!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome back. 

I new something was missing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2009)

Matt has the shovel. I have the kick (too bad it is not animated though...)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2009)

NICE!!

Welcome back!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome back bud!


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 5, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Matt has the shovel. I have the kick (too bad it is not animated though...)


----------



## fly boy (Aug 7, 2009)

damn that is one hell of a kick alder it's good to be back.


----------



## Amsel (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2009)

fly boy said:


> damn that is one hell of a kick alder it's good to be back.



Damn where is Matt with his shovel. fly boy what did I tell you in a pm, stop ignoring us...


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 7, 2009)

fly boy said:


> damn that is one hell of a kick alder it's good to be back.


Please, capitalize your posts. Where's Matt308 with the shovel?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> Please, capitalize your posts. Where's Matt308 with the shovel?



Doughboy, let the moderators of this forum handle this. You are not helping the situation.


----------

